# Airfix DUKW windshield?



## r2800doublewasp (May 31, 2010)

I was building the venerable Airfix 1/76 Dukw when I realized that Airfix forgot to include the clear pieces in the kit. Does anyone happen to have an extra or can give me Airfix's contact info so I can get a new one. 

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2010)

If it's still in production, you can get a replacement direct from Airfix. It's best to do it online, as their web-site has a section for contact for this. Can't remember the full web address, but just type in 'Hornby Hobbies' and you should get it. Their postal address is Hornby Hobbies Limited, Margate, Kent CT9 4JX, England, UK .
The web site states allow 28 days, but make that about two to three months and you'll be nearer the mark!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (May 31, 2010)

Thank you very much! Do they ship to the States by any chance?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2010)

Far as i know, they will ship worldwide.


----------

